# Kai Wasabi v Wusthof Classic



## danyal (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi all,

New here so forgive me if this has already been discussed.

COVID lockdown has made me find the cook in me, and I have been cooking more, and more enthusiastically, than I ever have. One thing I have realised is just how bad the knives I own are.

I am looking for a budget set of knives (notably a chef's knife, and paring knife), and wondered if anybody had a recommendation between the Kai Wasabi's or the Wuthof Classics?

Happy to have other suggestions from other manufacturers also.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Not so sure a set is what one needs. Generally what's offered are a chef knife that's too short, a redundant slightly shorter other one and a few knives you will never use either. And a gross steeling rod as a premium. 
One can do almost everything with a good chef's knife. That's where the largest part of your already restrained budget should go to. So, what is the budget? 
About the Kai Wasabi: I've owned one and sharpened some others' a few years ago and it is probably the worst steel you may get. Big carbide clusters making decent sharpening almost impossible and leading to poor edge stability and breaking out. To be avoided at any price. 
The Wüsthof Classic are decent knives if you like the high tip and heavy handle. The profile is fine for very tall people rock chopping on far too low a board. Otherwise, the high tip can't be used without elevating your elbow above your shoulder.
Most come with a fat fingerguard that hinders sharpening. An exception is the 4581, formerly known as Le Cordon Bleu. It's a bit lighter, balance point is neutral, tip is lower and has no fingerguard. The 23cm is a good option if you don't pay the full price. 
The Wüsthof I've seen since their automated sharpening didn't come properly deburred out of the box. Besides, it comes with an edge that type of steel doesn't hold. 
How do you maintain your knives so far?


----------



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

Personally the Kia wasabi handles are so uncomfortable I think I gave all of mine away I had two or three if you grip forward on the blade they will hurt your fingers,


----------

